# Nicki Minaj Says She’s Dating Eminem – E! News



## ese (May 25, 2018)

Nicki Minaj surprised fans this morning by revealing she’s dating another hip-hop heavyweight: Eminem. 

It all started when Minaj posted a video on her Instagram to.... 







Read more via E News – https://ift.tt/2KTPBSx 

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

